# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals) مخطط مخططات هواتف السامسونج Samsung السلسلة C

## kh10822

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته*  تكملة للمواضيع السابقة لقد قمت باحضار لكم مجموعة كبيرة من السلسة C من مخططات هواتف السامسونج Samsung وستجدون في الموقع رابط مجموعة الفيس بوك و ايظا الايمايل لمن يريد المساهمة في الموقع او اي استفسار   الرابط : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdou16

بارك الله فيك
موضوع جميل ننتظر جيديك
بالتوفيق

----------

